# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Anorexia,sondevoeding?

## wateraddict

help! ik heb gisteravond een zwaar gesprek gehad met mijn vader; ik heb anorexia, en sta inmiddels op een wachtlijst voor een kliniek, maar dit duurt nog zeker 3 maanden als alles 'normaal' verloopt. maar schijnbaar vind mijn huisarts(ook meteen mijn verwijzer) dat ik geen 3 maanden meer vol zal houden en dus een 'spoedgeval' ben. dit is ook omdat ik buiten anorexia meer problemen heb, waaronder een diepe depressie :Frown:  

enfin, gisteren vertelde mijn vader mij in tranen dat de huisarts hem had gebeld over mij, en dat zij had gezegd dat ik , als ik zo nog even doorga, aan de sondevoeding moet van haar :EEK!:  ik snap het écht niet! ik zit rond een BMI van 16, en ja dat is wel ondergewicht maar toch niet zóveel??

Het is wel zo dat ik structureel érg weinig eet,BV nu is het inmiddels vrijdag, en ik heb het laast afgelopen zondag gegeten. 5 dagen nu dus. en dat gebeurd erg vaak. maar het verschil is dat ik dit vroeger met alle moeite probeerde vol te houden en nu probeer ik juist wél iets te eten. ik wil namelijk écht genezen van mijn anorexia maar durf gewoon helemaal niet meer te eten. bouillion is mij vaak al teveel :Frown:  

mijn vraag is nu eigelijk: kan de huisarts mij in deze situatie dwingen aan sondevoeding? ik ben minderjarig maar mijn vader geeft géén toestemming voor sondevoeding, zei hij, omdat hij weet dat ik wel mijn best doe en dat sondevoeding averechts zou werken bij me. maar de huisarts schijnt hiervoor geen toestemming te hoeven krijgen :Mad:  

sorry voor het lange verhaal, ik moet gewoon eventjes luchten :Wink:  

ik hoop dat jullie hier wat meer over weten?

groetjes, (en alvast bedankt?)

wateraddict

*dit was trouwens mijn eerste post hier, dus hallo allemaal :Big Grin:  *

----------


## noukie

normaal als je minderjarig bent is het niet zo dat je ouders voor jou zo een zaken moeten tekenen en ik denk niet dat een dokter de rechten van ouders zo maar kan negeren 
liefs

----------


## mokkje

hooiii

wat rot voor je dat misschien aan de sondevoeding moet..

ik weet helaas helemaal niks van ondergewicht
ik weet alleen dat ik zelfs veel te zwaar ben ben 14 en weeg 80 kilo
dus dat ik behoorlijk ik heb ook mijn problemen als ik niet ga afvallen loopt
het met mij ook niet goed af maar ff over jou..

jou ouders hebben veel over je te zeggen maar jij ook 
over jezelf
als jij dat echt niet wilt zouden dan je ouders dat moeten accepteren 

meer weet ik niets over de sondevoeding af 

sorry 

wens je veel suc6

Groetjes Anniek

----------


## gabber52

Nee je ouders hoeven niet altijd toestemming te geven ze kunnen je ouders uit de ouderlijke macht laten zetten als dat nodig is. Als jij gevaar loopt en alleen zou kunnen overleven met sondevoeding en iedereen dat weigert kunnen ze idd een rechterlijke macht aanvragen dus zou ik als ik jou was het maar vrijwillig doen het is lang niet zo erg als je denkt en dan heb je er veel meer controle over. veel succes hoop echt dat je het doet

----------


## SilviaB

Heej
ik ben 2e jaars verpleegkundige en toevallig heb ik hier net les over gehad
het zit zo:
het is officieel zo dat je er toestemming voor moet geven. in jou geval omdat je minderjarig ben dus je ouders/voogd/opvoeder.
MAAR..... als iemand het leven van zichzelf of anderen ernstig in gevaar brengt, kan hij of zij onder dwang worden opgenomen en door middel van middelen en maatregelen voeding en vocht krijgen terwijl hij dat niet wilt. dit is echter alleen het geval dat het heel snel (binnen hele korte tijd) acuut levensgevaar is voor jouzelf!

----------


## davanzu21

Dat heet toch een RM???

----------


## davanzu21

Of een IBS??

----------


## gabber52

Met 16 jaar heb je geen toestemming van je ouders meer nodig dus zoals Silvia B bij haar opleiding leert is dit niet goed want op deze leeftijd heb je zelfbeschikking, zelfs al bij 12 jaar bij een heleboel medische ingrepen. Het is wel zo dat je onder dwang eensonde kan krijgen maar ik mag hopen dat je dat inmiddels al een tijdje hebt. En een bmi van 16 is inderdaad laag. Mijn dochter heeft een bmi van 14 zij heeft geen anorexia maar een ziekte dus ik begrijp het probleem en zij heeft ook sonde voeding en ik weet dat het mee valt alleen is jou probleem anorexia en dus het aankomen en niet de sonde op zich wens je nog steeds veel sterkte.

----------


## SilviaB

dan zal ik dat in ieder geval nog even navragen! sorry voor de verkeerde info!

----------


## davanzu21

En?

Ik ben er namelijk erg benieuwd naar!

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Een minderjarige, jonger dan 12 jaar, kan alleen met toestemming van de ouders of voogd worden opgenomen. Tot 12 jaar geldt alleen de wil van de ouders of de voogd.
Als je tussen de 12 en de 16 bent, telt behalve de wil van de ouders of voogd ook de mening van het kind qua opname. Als de ouders of voogd willen dat het kind opgenomen wordt of langer opgenomen blijft en hij/zij wilt dat niet, dan zal de rechter beslissen of een gedwongen opname terecht is. 
Als je ouder bent dan 16 jaar en je wilt niet opgenomen worden of niet opgenomen blijven terwijl de arts of hulpverlener vindt dat je een (dreigend) gevaar bent voor jezelf of voor anderen, geldt hetzelfde als bij volwassenen. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## davanzu21

Aha...

----------


## Neo

Ik vind het zelf ook heel raar dat mensen zo stressen terwijl mn BMI maar 15.6 is.
Ik bedoel, dan heb je toch geen extreem ondergewicht!
Mensen doen nu net alsof ik dood ga ofzo maar ik kan gewoon nog alles en ik viind mezelf nog steeds te dik. >_<''
En ik heb gewoon een streef gewicht en ik kan mn ouders gewoon niet overhalen om daar gewoon is een keer naar toe te gaan. En dat klinkt stom. Hoe kan een anorexia patient nou een streefgewicht hebben? Want die wil toch altijd dunner en dunner zijn.
Maar mn benen zijn gewoon dik. en ik wil gewoon dun zijn.. Pff.. 

:'|

----------


## davanzu21

BMI 15.6 is absoluut NIET gezond, en dat is waar het om gaat. Ik weet niet wat jij als extreem ziet dan? Nu kan je dan misschien van alles, maar als je zo door gaat niet meer. Een streefgewicht dat lager is dan een BMI 15,6? BMI 20 is pas begin gezond.

Een kenmerk van een anorexia-patient is ONTKENNING... Ze zeggen allemaal ''oh het valt wel mee'' en willen niet aankomen, want dat mag tenslotte niet van de eetstoornis.

----------


## Stienne

Het is een hele lang tijd geleden dat ik ook te maken had met anorexia en sondevoeding
reeds van in het jaar '67 Nog bijna niemand was vertrouwd met anorexia.
gelukkig ben ik bij een goede dokter terechtgekomen 
Hierbij wil ik stellen dat het toch absoluut nodig is dat je je essentiële vitamines en proteïnen binnenhebt.
beetje bij beetje terug leren eten is de boodschap want jammer genoeg moet ik nu nog de gevolgen dragen van deze belevenissen

toi toi veel moed allemaal 
en zeker proberen te eten 
Stienne

----------


## davanzu21

E worden ook veel nutri's enzo gebruikt....

----------


## Gozer1987

als eerste, iig heel veel succes gewenst, hoop dat je er boven op komt!
ik ben zelf bv erg bang voor spinnen :S die durf ik niet bij in de buurt te komen, kan me voorstellen als je het bij eten hebt dat dat veel met zich mee brengt!

verder weet ik vrij zeker dat ouders van de ouderlijke macht te zijn ontzetten, in dit geval waarschijnlijk omdat je anders een grote kans hebt op op korte termijn problemen te krijgen lichamelijk.

Mvg gozer

----------


## Gozer1987

> Ik vind het zelf ook heel raar dat mensen zo stressen terwijl mn BMI maar 15.6 is.
> Ik bedoel, dan heb je toch geen extreem ondergewicht!
> Mensen doen nu net alsof ik dood ga ofzo maar ik kan gewoon nog alles en ik viind mezelf nog steeds te dik. >_<''
> En ik heb gewoon een streef gewicht en ik kan mn ouders gewoon niet overhalen om daar gewoon is een keer naar toe te gaan. En dat klinkt stom. Hoe kan een anorexia patient nou een streefgewicht hebben? Want die wil toch altijd dunner en dunner zijn.
> Maar mn benen zijn gewoon dik. en ik wil gewoon dun zijn.. Pff.. 
> 
> :'|


Neo, de mensen die ''doen alsof je dood gaat'' zijn gewoon erg bezorgd denk ik  :Smile: .. En die mensen geven om je.

Als je dun wilt zijn kan je dat best zijn, alleen, wat/wanneer is/ben je ''dun''?..

Het zit in de natuur dat je (boven)benen ''dikker'' zijn, dat is dus normaal.
Persoonlijk vind ik bv zelf vrouwen met rondingen erg mooi  :Smile:  
ik vind een gemiddeld model (die dus dun zijn) als voorbeeld vaak mooie vrouwen met uitstraling én uiterlijk, maar als je dan uitstekende ellebogen ziet of ribben en andere botten dan is dat altijd maar jammer omdat het een ''fout'' voorbeeld functie is, en tevens mooier zou zijn in mijn opzicht met postuur..

Ik wens je/U ook veel succes iig!

----------

